# How many watts (heater) for a 125



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

I currently only have a 150 watt heater on my 125 gallon, its been getting rather cold here lately and the tank is in the basement. I'm wanting to get another heater soon for the tank what size should i go with 150-300? Also what brands are good.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

3-5 watts a gallon... Pro heater,jalli, just get a good one


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

thanks thats whati thought it was around 3-5 watts per gallon, also you decide what large meal you plan on tossing in your tank and filming?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

also another things to consider is what will the temperature outside of the tank be at?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Good point, my tank jumps up a few degrees when my living is hot. I use 2 300watts for my 220g and it works fine.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I use 550W total on my 125g tank, it depends on how cold the room is and how warm you want the tank to stay also. Won Bros titanium heaters are the best and can be found cheap if you buy the old version


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Usually its 5 watts per gallon, 3 for titanium. I also have a 100 gal with 2 250 watt heaters on each sides to evenly distribute heat. Im getting 1 Jalli 800 watt titanium for the 125 gal. I know 800 watts for a 125 is too big, but being titanium.. I can depend on its accuracy when setting it on a lower set temp.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

if you have a 150 in it now, simply add a second 150 at the other end of the tank. 2 heaters are beter than one anyway.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

umm you'll see


----------

